# M-Tech M32 Short Shifters IN STOCK



## widebody60 (Jun 28, 2013)

Does not fit 2013


----------



## BlueTopazECO12 (Jan 2, 2012)

When are these coming back in stock?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Ordering more today. I've got one right now for the 2011-2012 M32 if you want to buy it. Sent it to a magazine to install on their Sonic but it's a 2014 so it didn't fit. Never actually been used though. I'd let it go for $200 shipped


----------



## BlueTopazECO12 (Jan 2, 2012)

Jerry,

Sent you PM.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Ordering more today. I've got one right now for the 2011-2012 M32 if you want to buy it. Sent it to a magazine to install on their Sonic but it's a 2014 so it didn't fit. Never actually been used though. I'd let it go for $200 shipped


Thats awesome.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Just ordered a bunch more shifters. Should be here next week.

edit: I also got some of the new style for the 2013+


----------



## BlueTopazECO12 (Jan 2, 2012)

Okay, hopefully they stay in stock long enough for me to snag one! Tired of feeling like I'm shifting an International instead of a compact car haha


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Jerry I'll take one of the older version ones as soon as you have it.


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

Will it work with 2.0 Diesel engine?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

I'll make sure to post here as soon as we get them in


----------



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

any idea if you'll have the 2014 short shifters in stock? (are those the same at the 13's?) If so, I'm looking forward to ordering one!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

We ordered a few 2013+ ones and they are in stock now. Just need to add them to the site


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

sick! I definitely want one, I guess I'll shoot you a PM?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Added the new style as well as the old style m32 shifters to the site. They are in stock, we've got 2 2013+ left in stock and I think 3 2012 and older left. Will order more ASAP if they sell


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Just need 1 more week to get me to pay day and then I'm ordering the older version!


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

I see the 2013+ is a thin piece of metal with a weight on the end. It clearly has a bit of a different way of connecting to the ball joints, etc. Will there be different instructions on installation or just a copy of the '11-'12 instructions which are different?

Also, it looks like there is no cap that needs to be drilled off based on the picture that widebody60 posted. Correct?

Thanks Jerry!


----------



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

JayZee said:


> I see the 2013+ is a thin piece of metal with a weight on the end. It clearly has a bit of a different way of connecting to the ball joints, etc. Will there be different instructions on installation or just a copy of the '11-'12 instructions which are different?
> 
> Also, it looks like there is no cap that needs to be drilled off based on the picture that widebody60 posted. Correct?
> 
> Thanks Jerry!


I got mine earlier in the week, I was a bit worried about the thickness of the metal, but it's pretty hefty (and identical it seems, thickness wise to stock). All it's got is the one nut/bolt, so I'm not entirely sure how it attaches. I'm gonna try to do a DIY post for this, since the instructions look to be a bit different from the 11-12's for sure...MTech has the same instructions for the 11-12 up on their site for this shifter unfortunately. 

Thankfully that looks to be correct, there's just the bolt there


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

zeoalex said:


> I got mine earlier in the week, I was a bit worried about the thickness of the metal, but it's pretty hefty (and identical it seems, thickness wise to stock). All it's got is the one nut/bolt, so I'm not entirely sure how it attaches. I'm gonna try to do a DIY post for this, since the instructions look to be a bit different from the 11-12's for sure...MTech has the same instructions for the 11-12 up on their site for this shifter unfortunately.
> 
> Thankfully that looks to be correct, there's just the bolt there


Yes it's fairly straight foward install I did mine on my lunch break at work when I did the DIY.

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

perfect. saturday will be my wrench day it looks like (given the weather is nice)...oil change, this, and possibly spark plug gapping if I can get the right tool (and not that stupid coin tool)


----------

